# Volverse/hacerse



## tom29

Gracias gévy

No estoy seguro de entender la diferencia entre "hacerse" y "volverse". 

Pienso que : 

Volverse seria mas bien un cambio fatalista mientras que para hacerse seria conseguido tras esfuerzos, por lo menos habria una voluntad de cambio sobreentendida ? Segun mi !

Esta bien ? Les pido corregir todas las faltas que tengo, por favor.

Gracias


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola Gevy, en español muchas veces se utiliza la misma palabra en diferentes contextos, asi que no debes realizar la traduccion sin contexto. 
Hacerse un hombre, hacerse una casa, hacerse una tortilla
Volverse tonto, volverse de su pais, volverse tacaño
Puedes observar su uso.
Es mi consejo, seguro que algun compañero te precisara algo mas.


----------



## XIKA

tom29 said:


> Gracias gévy
> 
> No estoy seguro de entender la diferencia entre "hacerse" y "volverse".
> 
> Pienso que :
> 
> Volverse seria mas bien un cambio fatalista mientras que para hacerse seria conseguido tras esfuerzos, por lo menos habria una voluntad de cambio sobreentendida ? Segun mi !
> 
> Esta bien ? Les pido corregir todas las faltas que tengo, por favor.
> 
> Gracias


 


Es un poco complicado definir el uso de uno y de otro verbo, pero los ejemplos de José Fernandez son muy significativos. 

Y añadiría además otro significado. El HACERSE algo en el sentido de APARENTAR algo:
_Volverse loco_ no es lo mismo que _hacerse el loco_; en el segundo caso la persona sólo aparenta serlo. 
Asimismo: _hacerse el enfadado_ no significa que la persona esté enfadada, sólo lo aparenta. 


Las únicas faltas de ortografía que veo en tu pregunta son:
SERÍA y HABRÍA, ambas con acento (condicionales). 

SEGÚN: también acentuada. De paso cambiaría la expresión "según mi" por _según mi opinión_, _según mi par_ecer, _según mi modo de ver_... Porque "mi" suele necesitar un complemento para que la frase no parezca inacabada. 

saludos!


----------



## yserien

Ah ! Aquí nos hemos topado con el famoso verbo "devenir" sin traducción exacta en español. Esto traerá polémica, vaya la primera andanada pra caldear el ambiente.


----------



## XIKA

yserien said:


> Ah ! Aquí nos hemos topado con el famoso verbo "devenir" sin traducción exacta en español. Esto traerá polémica, vaya la primera andanada pra caldear el ambiente.


 

Yserien me ha hecho ver que quizá el VOLVERSE implica una transformación (antes era una cosa, pero ha cambiado) y el HACERSE es una creación (antes no era y ahora es). El verbo "devenir" es exactamente igual que el verbo "esdevenir" catalán. Probamos con los ejemplos de Jose Fernández  , a ver qué sale: 

*HACERSE:* 
Hacerse un hombre (antes era niño, nunca ha sido hombre, por tanto es una _creación_)
Hacer una casa (antes era terreno, nunca ha sido casa, por tanto es una _creación_)
Hacer una tortilla (antes era huevo, nunca ha sido tortilla, por tanto es una _creación_)

*VOLVERSE:*
Volverse tonto (antes era listo y ha pasado a tonto, por tanto es una transformación)
Volverse tacaño (antes era generoso y ha pasado a tacaño, por tanto es una transformación)



_Volverse *de *su país_ quizá sería más bien sinónimo de _regresar_ (contrario de IR)


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Si xica pero tienes que tener en cuenta que para
hacerse un hombre existe el componente desconocido del valor, coraje, ... transformacion
hacer una casa necesita de medios economicos o es simplemente su trabajo, por lo tanto es una tarea o una finalidad
hacer una tortilla es simplemente una tarea, pero puedes decir,... se volvio revuelto, ... segun el contecto

Volverse tonto, no necesariamente ha sido una transformacion pues puede ser por un momento determinado, se hizo el tonto, se volvio tonto, pues para decir que una persona dejo de razonar decimos perdio la cabeza.
Volverse tacaño si se acerca a tu acepcion,
pero aun asi, es demasiado generalizar pues no podemos olvidar que son verbos, pronominales y usados en contexto, siempre en contexto, a los que debemos unir el argot, forma de uso.
 Uf, ... bueno, quizas aclare algo o de mas dudas, ... buena continuacion, como dicen en francia


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

El hecho es que había un contexto concreto, ya que hablábamos en el otro hilo de "devenir rentable". 

Un negocio se vuelve rentable.
Un negocio se hace rentable.
Un negocio llega a ser rentable.
Un negocio pasa a ser rentable

Lo que no es lo mismo que : un negocio vuelve a ser rentable.

Eso es lo que le explicaba entonces a Tom, ya que preguntaba si "devenir" se podía traducir por "volverse" y "volver a ser".

Pero me alegra ver que, una vez sacado de su contexto, pueda dar lugar a este nuevo debate. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## XIKA

Gévy said:


> Hola,
> 
> El hecho es que había un contexto concreto, ya que hablábamos en el otro hilo de "devenir rentable".
> 
> Un negocio se vuelve rentable.
> Un negocio se hace rentable.
> Un negocio llega a ser rentable.
> Un negocio pasa a ser rentable
> 
> Lo que no es lo mismo que : un negocio vuelve a ser rentable.
> 
> Eso es lo que le explicaba entonces a Tom, ya que preguntaba si "devenir" se podía traducir por "volverse" y "volver a ser".
> 
> Pero me alegra ver que, una vez sacado de su contexto, pueda dar lugar a este nuevo debate.
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


 



Voilà Gévy!  
La verdad, me preguntaba porque tom29 empezaba la pregunta con _Gracias Gévy_... ahora entiendo..  

Pero un negocio_ que vuelve a ser rentable_ en el fondo es lo mismo que decir que _un negocio se vuelve rentable_. La única diferencia que veo es que el que vuelve a ser rentable ya lo es por segunda vez... ¿no?  ¿o ya me estoy liando?

Jose Fernandez, tienes razón, mi teoría no llega a ninguna parte, por poco viable  


saludos!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Xika, si dices que vuelve a ser rentable un negocio es que anteriormente lo ha sido y que en un periodo de tiempo no lo fue. Pero si dices que un negocio se vuelve rentable quiere decir varias cosas:
Que antes no existia y que lo es
Que antes no lo era y ahora si
Que antes lo gestionaba una persona y ahora otra, que ha cambiado de concepcion la marca o empresa, ... que algo ha cambiado dentro de la misma empresa,... a veces algo intangible. Por eso esta segunda acepcion nos delata sin contexto que es nueva o desconocida. Mas alla, a veces se utiliza para decir que antes hacia negocio sin dar grandes beneficios y que ahora da grandes sumas de dinero, en beneficio.
Otra vez, uf, pero espero ser de utilidad otra vez.
 Xika un besote, y ten en cuenta que todas las teorias son viables en la lengua.


----------



## XIKA

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Xika, si dices que vuelve a ser rentable un negocio es que anteriormente lo ha sido y que en un periodo de tiempo no lo fue. Pero si dices que un negocio se vuelve rentable quiere decir varias cosas:
> Que antes no existia y que lo es
> Que antes no lo era y ahora si
> Que antes lo gestionaba una persona y ahora otra, que ha cambiado de concepcion la marca o empresa, ... que algo ha cambiado dentro de la misma empresa,... a veces algo intangible. Por eso esta segunda acepcion nos delata sin contexto que es nueva o desconocida. Mas alla, a veces se utiliza para decir que antes hacia negocio sin dar grandes beneficios y que ahora da grandes sumas de dinero, en beneficio.
> Otra vez, uf, pero espero ser de utilidad otra vez.
> Xika un besote, y ten en cuenta que todas las teorias son viables en la lengua.


 

Entonces, recapitulando, y retomando la pregunta inicial (corregidme por favor si me equivoco ) :

-_El negocio se ha vuelto rentable_ sería lo mismo que decir _El negocio se ha hecho rentable _(en catalán, decimos _El negoci ha esdevingut rentable _en ambos casos, así como en francés se usa el verbo DEVENIR)

-_El negocio se ha vuelto a hacer rentable_ sería lo mismo que decir _El negocio se ha vuelto/hecho rentable por segunda vez._

-(Y BUSCANDO YA LOS TRES PELOS AL GATO ): _El negocio ha vuelto a volverse/hacerse rentable_ (un negocio que se ha hecho rentable... ¿por tercera vez?)

Conclusión: en este contexto VOLVERSE Y HACERSE serían verbos equivalentes en español.  

¿Sí?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo,

Quería volver sobre una frase de José : 

_hacerse un hombre existe el componente desconocido del valor, coraje, ... transformacion
_
La transformación de una cosa en otra, de un estado a otro, es lo que tienen en común todos los verbos que estamos manejando. Representan una evolución o una cambio radical (pasajero o no), creo que allí está la diferencia entre unos y otros.

El verbo "hacerse", cuando hablamos de las personas, no implica obligatoriamente una voluntad propia, puede ser el simple resultado de un factor externo a la persona:

- Mi abuelo se está haciendo muy mayor, pobrecito, empieza a chochear...

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Entonces, recapitulando, y retomando la pregunta inicial (corregidme por favor si me equivoco ) :

-_El negocio se ha vuelto rentable_ sería lo mismo que decir _El negocio se ha hecho rentable _(en catalán, decimos _El negoci ha esdevingut rentable _en ambos casos, así como en francés se usa el verbo DEVENIR) Se ha hecho rentable no es frecuente correcto aunque podria servir linguisticamente.

-_El negocio se ha vuelto a hacer rentable_ sería lo mismo que decir _El negocio se ha vuelto/hecho rentable por segunda vez. Exactamente_

-(Y BUSCANDO YA LOS TRES PELOS AL GATO ): _El negocio ha vuelto a volverse/hacerse rentable_ (un negocio que se ha hecho rentable... ¿por tercera vez?) Ha vuelto a hacerse, aqui no puedes decir vuelto a hacerse

Conclusión: en este contexto VOLVERSE Y HACERSE serían verbos equivalentes en español. 

¿Sí? 
podriamos decir que en el contexto son equivalentes, pero con esas excepciones


----------



## yserien

Estoy aprendiendo cosas, pero en lo fundamental mantengo mis dudas. No hay ningún verbo español que por si solo, sin más ayudas que si mismo corresponda exactamente con el frances "devenir" el inglés "to become" o el alemán werden. La polémica sigue,pues, en pie.


----------



## yserien

XIKA said:


> Yserien me ha hecho ver que quizá el VOLVERSE implica una transformación (antes era una cosa, pero ha cambiado) y el HACERSE es una creación (antes no era y ahora es). El verbo "devenir" es exactamente igual que el verbo "esdevenir" catalán. Probamos con los ejemplos de Jose Fernández  , a ver qué sale:
> 
> *HACERSE:*
> Hacerse un hombre (antes era niño, nunca ha sido hombre, por tanto es una _creación_)
> Hacer una casa (antes era terreno, nunca ha sido casa, por tanto es una _creación_)
> Hacer una tortilla (antes era huevo, nunca ha sido tortilla, por tanto es una _creación_)
> 
> *VOLVERSE:*
> Volverse tonto (antes era listo y ha pasado a tonto, por tanto es una transformación)
> Volverse tacaño (antes era generoso y ha pasado a tacaño, por tanto es una transformación)
> 
> 
> 
> _Volverse *de *su país_ quizá sería más bien sinónimo de _regresar_ (contrario de IR)


No conozco el catalán,desgraciadamente, no puedo dar opinión sobre tu aportación del verbo "devenir" en dicha lengua


----------



## XIKA

yserien said:


> Estoy aprendiendo cosas, pero en lo fundamental mantengo mis dudas. No hay ningún verbo español que por si solo, sin más ayudas que si mismo corresponda exactamente con el frances "devenir" el inglés "to become" o el alemán werden. La polémica sigue,pues, en pie.


 

No, me temo que no hay ningún verbo español equivalente al _devenir_ francés, _to become_ inglés, _werden_ alemán o _esdevenir_ catalán. 

Propongo que los que sois franceses hicierais un listado de unos diez verbos en francés y veamos entre todos cual sería su traducción correcta al castellano. Tal vez por casualidad saldrá alguna cosa parecida... Pero así de entrada a mi no me suena ninguno.


----------



## yserien

XIKA said:


> No, me temo que no hay ningún verbo español equivalente al _devenir_ francés, _to become_ inglés, _werden_ alemán o _esdevenir_ catalán.
> 
> Propongo que los que sois franceses hicierais un listado de unos diez verbos en francés y veamos entre todos cual sería su traducción correcta al castellano. Tal vez por casualidad saldrá alguna cosa parecida... Pero así de entrada a mi no me suena ninguno.



Yo más bien buscaría un filósofo, ésto se sale de la grámatica, tenemos un profesional de la filosofía en el foro, ya le he llamado A.....ven.....!!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Interesante propuesta, pero quizas algun erudito pueda acercarnos mas al termino devenir, que existe en castellano. Cierto!
 Lanzo esta pregunta, ... significados en castellano de devenir


----------



## XIKA

yserien said:


> Yo más bien buscaría un filósofo, ésto se sale de la grámatica, tenemos un profesional de la filosofía en el foro, ya le he llamado A.....ven.....!!


 

Quizá también nos sirva un poeta...


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Si por preguntas fuese
la mitad de la vida mia
preso estar querria
pues el saber no miente
hace que seamos grandes
sabios y algo inteligentes

Ciao


----------



## yserien

Et bien c'est clair : le mot devenir français est traduit en espagnol .......devenir.Simple, il fallait y penser.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien,

En la RAE dicen de devenir, como segunda acepción :
*2.* intr. Llegar a ser. _Él puede devenir crítico._ _El miedo puede devenir en paranoia._

En el primer ejemplo_,_ es como "devenir" en francés. Pero en el segundo, el uso de la preposición "en" me hace suponer que sería más bien : se transformer en, déboucher sur, dériver en...

Es un verbo que se utiliza poco y parece de un uso más restrictivo en cuanto a sentidos que su homónimo francés. ¿Me equivoco?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Mira, esas son las maravillas de la lengua, ahora encontramos razones para creer que el devenir espanol es quizas mas flexible de lo que se pensaba.
Bravo Gevy


----------



## yserien

Gévy said:


> Hola Yserien,
> 
> En la RAE dicen de devenir, como segunda acepción :
> *2.* intr. Llegar a ser. _Él puede devenir crítico._ _El miedo puede devenir en paranoia._
> 
> En el primer ejemplo_,_ es como "devenir" en francés. Pero en el segundo, el uso de la preposición "en" me hace suponer que sería más bien : se transformer en, déboucher sur, dériver en...
> 
> Es un verbo que se utiliza poco y parece de un uso más restrictivo en cuanto a sentidos que su homónimo francés. ¿Me equivoco?
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


Es un devenir con muletas, no me vale. Yo quiero un auténtico verbo con sus conjugaciones y todo. Lo que digo, aquí hace falta un filósofo o un poeta. Otro beso para allá.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



> Et bien c'est clair : le mot devenir français est traduit en espagnol .......devenir.Simple, il fallait y penser.


 
Simple en effet Yserien mais pas si simple que ça. Dans beaucoup de cas nous employons _devenir_ en français tout naturellement mais tout aussi natuellement nous changeons le verbe en espagnol:
- le travail est devenu pénible 
- el trabajo se ha vuelto pesado

- Qu´est-ce que tu deviens?
- ¿Que hay de tu vida?

Estoy segura que encontrará montones de ejemplos así.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## XIKA

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> Simple en effet Yserien mais pas si simple que ça. Dans beaucoup de cas nous employons _devenir_ en français tout naturellement mais tout aussi natuellement nous changeons le verbe en espagnol:
> - le travail est devenu pénible
> - el trabajo se ha vuelto pesado
> 
> - Qu´est-ce que tu deviens?
> - ¿Que hay de tu vida?
> 
> Estoy segura que encontrará montones de ejemplos así.
> Au revoir, hasta luego


 


Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy, el uso del devenir en español es mucho más restrictivo: una palabra que sale en el diccionario se debe considerar lingüísticamente correcta, normativizada, pero eso no implica que esté normalizada por los hablantes de dicha lengua. 

Creo que sería un error traducir sistemáticamente el verbo devenir francés por el devenir español. El resultado podría ser semánticamente correcto pero sin duda quedaría artificial. A efectos prácticos, el verbo devenir se usaría sólo en ámbitos poéticos o filosóficos... ¿es así?

_José Fernández est devenu un poète._ (¿es correcto?)

Esa frase yo la traduciría: José Fernández se ha convertido en un poeta (ni _se ha hecho_, ni _se ha vuelto_, sino que _se ha convertido_)... Otra acepción del devenir?  

Besos!


----------



## yserien

XIKA said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy, el uso del devenir en español es mucho más restrictivo: una palabra que sale en el diccionario se debe considerar lingüísticamente correcta, normativizada, pero eso no implica que esté normalizada por los hablantes de dicha lengua.
> 
> Creo que sería un error traducir sistemáticamente el verbo devenir francés por el devenir español. El resultado podría ser semánticamente correcto pero sin duda quedaría artificial. A efectos prácticos, el verbo devenir se usaría sólo en ámbitos poéticos o filosóficos... ¿es así?
> 
> _José Fernández est devenu un poète._ (¿es correcto?)
> 
> Esa frase yo la traduciría: José Fernández se ha convertido en un poeta (ni _se ha hecho_, ni _se ha vuelto_, sino que _se ha convertido_)... Otra acepción del devenir?
> 
> Besos![/quote
> 
> Está claro que el término español devenir no tiene el rango que tiene en otras lenguas, francés,inglés,alemán y según me has dicho catalán. Por que será ? Sigo manteniendo que el tema supera la gramática. Me pregunto si se le puede llamar verbo, no tiene níngún tipo de conjugación - que yo sepa-.
> Bueno,si ¡ devenir ! en imperativo. Llover y nevar,paradigmas de impersonales lo superan. Gracias por tu beso y "visca Catalunya"


----------



## XIKA

yserien said:


> XIKA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy, el uso del devenir en español es mucho más restrictivo: una palabra que sale en el diccionario se debe considerar lingüísticamente correcta, normativizada, pero eso no implica que esté normalizada por los hablantes de dicha lengua.
> 
> Creo que sería un error traducir sistemáticamente el verbo devenir francés por el devenir español. El resultado podría ser semánticamente correcto pero sin duda quedaría artificial. A efectos prácticos, el verbo devenir se usaría sólo en ámbitos poéticos o filosóficos... ¿es así?
> 
> _José Fernández est devenu un poète._ (¿es correcto?)
> 
> Esa frase yo la traduciría: José Fernández se ha convertido en un poeta (ni _se ha hecho_, ni _se ha vuelto_, sino que _se ha convertido_)... Otra acepción del devenir?
> 
> Besos![/quote
> 
> Está claro que el término español devenir no tiene el rango que tiene en otras lenguas, francés,inglés,alemán y según me has dicho catalán. Por que será ? Sigo manteniendo que el tema supera la gramática. Me pregunto si se le puede llamar verbo, no tiene níngún tipo de conjugación - que yo sepa-.
> Bueno,si ¡ devenir ! en imperativo. Llover y nevar,paradigmas de impersonales lo superan. Gracias por tu beso y "visca Catalunya"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atención porque he encontrado la página con el famoso verbo conjudado. Confieso que jamás habría dado un duro por la conjugación de ese verbo. Es curioso, y en mi opinión nada natural, pero existe: se encuentra en la página de la RAE (no puedo enlazar porque no tengo suficientes posts  )
> 
> Me imagino ciertas frases con este verbo y me dan ganas de llamar, ya no a un poeta o filósofo, sinó a un economista que me ayude a liquidar deudas...
> 
> *Devengo* pobre
> Los niños van deviniendo hombres
> Cuando viajan, devienen libres
> 
> Francamente, ¿alguien utiliza estas formas ?
> 
> 
> besos!
> 
> *EDIT:* Aquí está el enlace de la RAE:
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=devenir
> Tienen que hacer "clic" en el cuadradito azul
Click to expand...


----------

